# Southern Flavor Seasoned Grilled Chicken Thighs



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 6, 2015)

Six Chicken thighs seasoned with Southern Flavor Garlic seasoning and Southern Flavor Charbroil seasoning then to the fridge for four hours to marinate.



On the LBGE @ 415*, this is the first time since last winter that I have needed to use my light that I got from Smokeware it gets dark @ 5:00 pm now. I love that light.















Ready to pull @ 20 minutes interior temp. 170* let it rest for 10 minutes







Served with saut'e Cabbage, This seasoning is wonderful on chicken

Southern Flavor

Ultra-Bright Grill Light | Smokeware Grilling Accessories

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks great Ross, and that's a very cool light you have there.

This time change makes me cranky! On the other hand, we can grill all year long here.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 6, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Looks great Ross, and that's a very cool light you have there.
> 
> This time change makes me cranky! On the other hand, we can grill all year long here.


Thanks Kayelle, you are o so right

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 7, 2015)

Whats in the seasoning mix?  I would like to know, as I make my own.
I have a couple big plastic bottles of seasoning mixes that have been given to me over the last two years.
I cannot say the titles of each one, as they are a four letter word that starts with "s".
I guess they are a gimmick, but do have the usual suspects included in the ingredients.
They sit in the pantry and i am going to throw them away today now that i think about them being there this long.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice idea with the light Ross.  I know I had to start grilling the other day at 4 pm, just because it would be dark by 5.  I'm more concerned about winter cold.  I "thought" it would be cool one winter to store the Weber up against the house protected by a permanent awning.   When I went to use it, I found the wheels were frozen to the ground so I couldn't move it away from the house.  O well.  Last winter I just carried my little smokey joe to the back steps and used that.  Not totally efficient but it worked the few times I grilled.  I think if I want a longer or more even cooking,  I will just wheel the Weber out of the garage to the driveway.  I can hang out in the garage and listen to music and stay warmer.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 7, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Whats in the seasoning mix?  I would like to know, as I make my own.
> I have a couple big plastic bottles of seasoning mixes that have been given to me over the last two years.
> I cannot say the titles of each one, as they are a four letter word that starts with "s".
> I guess they are a gimmick, but do have the usual suspects included in the ingredients.
> They sit in the pantry and i am going to throw them away today now that i think about them being there this long.



I do not what is in the seasoning you should ask Southern Flavor

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 7, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Nice idea with the light Ross.  I know I had to start grilling the other day at 4 pm, just because it would be dark by 5.  I'm more concerned about winter cold.  I "thought" it would be cool one winter to store the Weber up against the house protected by a permanent awning.   When I went to use it, I found the wheels were frozen to the ground so I couldn't move it away from the house.  O well.  Last winter I just carried my little smokey joe to the back steps and used that.  Not totally efficient but it worked the few times I grilled.  I think if I want a longer or more even cooking,  I will just wheel the Weber out of the garage to the driveway.  I can hang out in the garage and listen to music and stay warmer.


Thanks Whiskadoodle I would hate to live where it gets real cold here in SoCal I can grill or smoke any time even in the rain.

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks good, Ross!  

During the winter months I almost always do my patio grillin' by 3PM, but I eat dinner early anyway so it's not that much of a change.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2017)

*Question about this old post*



Ross in Ventura said:


> http://s196.photobucket.com/user/Ro...e-4368-bbc8-12d55082c4bd_zpslmsfycnw.jpg.html
> Six Chicken thighs seasoned with Southern Flavor Garlic seasoning and Southern Flavor Charbroil seasoning then to the fridge for four hours to marinate.
> http://s196.photobucket.com/user/Ro...d-44bc-81ab-68012530fa94_zpsmf7m6vma.jpg.html
> 
> ...


 
Has anyone here tried the southern flavor seasoning?  It looks like this gentleman hasn't been on in awhile and I'm browsing old posts.... the link takes you to a place to get a free sample so I just wondered if anyone had tried it?  Thanks!  Susan


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2017)

Merlot said:


> Has anyone here tried the southern flavor seasoning?  It looks like this gentleman hasn't been on in awhile and I'm browsing old posts.... the link takes you to a place to get a free sample so I just wondered if anyone had tried it?  Thanks!  Susan



I usually don't buy pre-made rubs. Here is a very easy rub that works great on chicken and is what I use to make cupcake/muffin tin thighs, using Myron's recipe and method. 

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/basic-chicken-rub-365429

Did you notice that the OP in this thread burned the skin? I'm thinking that there was a lot of sugar in the seasoning he used.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I usually don't buy pre-made rubs. Here is a very easy rub that works great on chicken and is what I use to make cupcake/muffin tin thighs, using Myron's recipe and method.
> 
> Basic Chicken Rub recipe | Epicurious.com
> 
> Did you notice that the OP in this thread burned the skin? I'm thinking that there was a lot of sugar in the seasoning he used.



Thanks for your reply!  My first thought was that someone was promoting a product since it was used in a zillion recipes!  I got hooked on the "free trial."


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2017)

CraigC said:


> I usually don't buy pre-made rubs. Here is a very easy rub that works great on chicken and is what I use to make cupcake/muffin tin thighs, using Myron's recipe and method.
> 
> Basic Chicken Rub recipe | Epicurious.com
> 
> Did you notice that the OP in this thread *burned the skin*? I'm thinking that there was a lot of sugar in the seasoning he used.



That was the very first thing I noticed. And his answer to the question and request of the list of ingredients..... they should have been listed on any one of the jars.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2017)

It looked burnt to me too but I figured maybe it was just the one who was doing the grilling and I didn't want to say anything!  I do love me some free stuff though!  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Nov 5, 2020)

It looks very tasty. I also like to treat the meat with lime juice, then it turns out even softer and with a slight sourness.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2020)

Not ure if I've posted this recipe before.  I know that people who love hot wings really like it  I hope it adds to your list of favorites. Chicken

If you love Hot Wings*

If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn’t burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.  
And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me, when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you.  (By the way, this is my eldest daughter’s, and husband’s favorite chicken.  She begged for the recipe.)

The technique given is for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but can easily be adapted to any covered grill or barbecue, gas, wood, or charcoal.  Enjoy.

Sauce:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce
½ cup water

8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed

Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the temperature reads 160 degrees.

Serve with vegetable kabobs, baked beans, or other summertime foods such as salads, grilled fruit, etc.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

